# Hard Masked

## Xywa

Witam,

Potrzebuje dość pilnie użyć najnowszej ffmpeg, która okazało się że jest obecnie "hard masked".

[1] Jak długo zazwyczaj pakiet jest "hard masked" zanim trafi do portage?

[2] Czy warto instalować pakiety hard masked, czy lepiej poczekać na portage?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przy zamaskowanych pakietach masz napisane dlaczego jest zamaskowany, nie ma reguli na ile sa te pakiety maskowane.

----------

## Jacekalex

Konkretnie do ffmpeg powód wygląda tak:

```
# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (26 May 2012)

# API/ABI has changed with this release.

# Mask until the tree is fine.

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417677

>=media-video/ffmpeg-0.11
```

i wygląda na zmiany w API, które nie są jeszcze zaimplementowane w programach korzystających z ffmpeg.

Chociaż z drugiej strony, to nie zawsze oznacza jakieś horrory, sam instalowałem hard-masked gcc-4.6.2, i żadnych istotnych problemów nie zaważyłem, z wyjątkiem kaffeiny z kde-sunset (i kdelibs-3.5).

(u mnie stara kaffeina 0.8.* chodzi lepiej od nowej).

Lepiej napisz, co cie tak ciagnie dio najnowszego ffmpega, może da się to jakoś obejsć.

Ja na twoim miejsu skompilowałbym najnowszego ffmpeg z git,w razie - jakbys się coś sypało, to cofnął paczki, jednak z ffmpeg i wszystkim, co ffmpega potrzebuje byłoby troche zabawy, także lepiej robić to "z głową".

Chociaż czesto można starszą wersję wpisać do package.provided, żeby sie portage nie rzucał.

U mnie przeważnie to pomaga.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

Więc na razie dam sobie spokój z pakietami hard masked.

p.s. Co do ffmpeg, to używając kdenlive system ma problemy z dzwiękiem aac (gubi synchronizacje). Tymczasowo (np. dla YouTube) uzywam w kontenerze dzwięku z mp2, ale ponieważ oglądam też swoje filmy na PS3 - a tam w kontenerze .mp4 musi być dzwięk aac, więc dlatego czekam na poprawiony ffmpeg.

----------

